# Kidding at Lonesome Doe



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ishtar kidded today at 3:00 pm on her 150th day bred to GE. Sporting a lovely second freshening udder. Knew she was going to kid when she didn't get up for her 10am breakfast. 3 doelings, one looks just like GE (beige and brown) the other black with more white than their dam and grandam (Birdy), more looking like Nic kids (grandsire). With so few GE kids being born this year, I will keep the brown doeling, one is sold, one is part of a 3rd choice so won't be put up for sale until later. I will post a new rear udder photo of Ishtar this coming week.

First kid text book, hooves and teeth, I no sooner had that one cleaned off that doeling 2 came, perfect presentation again...doeling three came right ontop of doeling 2 back feet first, so I had to call Merlot to help me get things cleaned up....grandson Jace is a great help but won't clean off kids  Who came, Martini, she was taking a sunbreak from her litter and came and licked everyone off and layed with the 3 doelings in the sun!

First placenta came right away, second placenta hanging still, she has been milked, wormed and the kids are bo-sed, vitamin Ed and shared one colostrum bottle. How cool to just pull Birdy and Bab's colostrum raw from the freezer and feed, second bottles will be some more of their raw colostrum and since I birthed Ishtar myself and she has been tested twice negative, her colostrum will also be fed raw....it is so freeing! Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Lovely! And AMEN to the raw colostrum sentiment...I hate heat treating..such a pain!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, you and your doelings! Congratulations! Excited to see her udder having one of her doelings from last year.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats! They are cute and triplet does is always a plus.
Isn't it nice not having to worry about making colostrum pudding?


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey what an awesome way to start out; nice day, 3 doelings and great kidding. It is such a beautiful spring day here, but we are all brown. The green grass is so beautiful in your picture. It is so nice to have dog helpers too. Yours are beautiful! HOpe the rest goes as well.


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats on the triplet doelings!! Beautiful girls!!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on the doelings. They are pretty. You must have the magic touch to get all girls. We are having nice weather today, too. The house babies moved out to the baby pen and are having fun bouncing around.


----------



## Epona142 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice! And Congrats on triplets!
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I so wanted her to have a buckling, she had one of my nicest FF udders last year, unless something went terribly wrong I knew I wanted to keep a buckling out of her and GE after seeing the udder one more time, we will have to try it again AI  

We had just mowed last week, when husband snaped the photo I teased him, would have been prettier if you had mowed like I asked! I just hope we keep getting moisture this spring and summer! The pine pollen is out so for us, winter is over. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Congrats.  Trip doelings must be *in* this year. You are the 5th that I've heard of. SherrieC, PJ, a gal on FB, and......ME!  I've been meaning to post about it, but have been busy. I could just say 'DITTO' to your post...it's eerie....but I'll just go post my own.  LOL


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, congrats on the lovely does! Typical, you want a buck but get all does. If you had wanted all does, they would have been bucks.

I love the picture with the dog caring for the kids!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just keeping everything in the same thread......the 3 have shared two 20 ounce bottles now, and all 3 have passed a good amount of meconium. The back doe with the white ears already drank some of her bottle standing up and not in my lap. I will give them another bottle around midnight, so they will have had their 20 ounces each of excellent quality colostrum before 3 am, which would be their 12 hours.

(Trying to write out stuff folks always ask me about and I never remember


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations! I sure would love a set of triplet doelings. That's like the Holy Grail for me


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful goats, and thanks for writing down what you are doing as you do it. It's a great example, not to mention a reminder to those of us about to start kidding season!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Woo hoo! I think triplets would be about the perfect number, and does, that's just awesome! Twins are fine, singles are dissapointing, quads were kind of too many. I've not had any trips yet, but I would love to! I wish my dog was so good at cleaning up the babies. He just waits and wishes for their poop to come!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki!!! Thank you so much for sharing about this kidding. The details show that there can be "normal" kiddings. Great management! Three doelings, awesome! Your dogs are beautiful!!!!

Not to detract from the post, but I think it would be helpful (or soothe others) to know that those with experience do still have their troubles, and what they do, how they handle it, etc is put up here on DGI.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow  I think I talked with you about an hour before that!!! Funny, congrats on your triplets...beautiful kids


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great dog! I'm on my own in the cold barn drying kids of with a bunch of old T-shirts... Oh well, that works too, but that dog in the sunshine's got the better deal!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats Vicki! Wish my girls would take the hint on the sunny meadow thing...
Seems they always want the extra attention in the wee hours.
Talk to me about your pottery order and the 3rd doeling 
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Linda I was listening to the intercom talking to you  I was thinking more right around dark, not an hour later, her cervix went quick.

I am always sharing my horror stories, figured I would do each one as each doe kids this whole month.

Lee, just wait for that udder photo!!!! I will work for pottery! :biggrin


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

If mine kidded outsde right now they would be belly deep in snow and ice! I have 3 dogs who would love to care for the kids, 1 that ignores them and 6 others who would eat them!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh CONGRATS! on healthy Girls and a healthy Dam. They are lovely and I too, wish I had a clean up dog! We go through towel upon towel this time of year and the washer is dreadfully overworked. So far I have 10 kids from my does and 2 Saanens from Georgia with 7 more due this month. Then, a bit of a break till mid April.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! They are lovely! I can't even imagine grass this time of year...let alone rich green grass!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't do barn towels for first cleanup. I go through everyones workshirt/tshirt drawers and cut them open at the seams. This way I can throw them away after use. Then I use towles for things I don't mind going through my washing machine  V


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful babies!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing such a nice experience and beautiful babies!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Those are the cutest babies!  Good idea about the old clothes!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow Congrats!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations Vicki!!! Wish you had got your buckling, but how good is triplet does!? Anyway, they are lovely.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats On the Doe kids and boy G.E. is a Doe maker.
Have figured out how many does to bucks he have given you?
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That would be a fun project Fran....I do know GE and Nic were here through all of these doe years this last several years. I do know as stingy as Shoofly was with doelings, GE was with bucklings! It's way to early to be thinking we are having a doe year though with just one set of kids on the ground  Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Of course you got does if you wanted a buck. lol. Never wish for something, goats always know.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations on all those pretty babies. I think Nubians are starting to have litters. So many on FB are having quads. It is becoming more common.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tsunami kidded today at 4pm with kids out of Hendrix, buck in my Avatar. 3 doelings, two black and white like dad and grandma, one brown.......sounds a little like DeJaVu  Two does kidded and second set of triplet doelings. One will stay, one is deposited, one is for sale. All 3 of Ishtar's are now spoken for. Another deposit going back because of no buck 

All three were perfect presentation, with it being her first freshening she did spend 10 minutes pushing before the first one presented. They are all warmed up, got their Bo-se shots, vitamin E by mouth and I am in defrosting colostrum (although Tsunami has a CAE negative test being young I will not be using her colostrum on the kids, her milk won't be used until her tests come back from biotracking.com with the rest of the herd next week, with a 2nd CAE negative test). Back to the barn. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki!

Hendrix is stunning, by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Two sets of trip doelings!!  Congrats. 

I have a doe due next week that I want a buck out of. I don't think she'll have triplets, she looks like twins. Hope this isn't the year of getting the opposite of what's wanted. Although doelings are always nice.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, may we all be so blessed!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, I hope you send your doeling luck this way!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The trick is to let your friends use your bucks on all their does and then all that is left is girly semen  Oh I am in trouble!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, wonder if subjecting your pet wether to the guys would work as well? Oh, that's awful. Lol, there was alot of guy on guy action here this year having to make the guys waiting several months.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

OH lol!!!! Darn if I hadn't already sold the extra buckling I had we could've done a goat swap! :rofl :rofl

Lol your not in trouble.....for the most part lol I will just have to try to use Hendrix again AFTER you have bred all your girls :crazy


Congrats on those babies! I want to see pictures! You didn't get my belted doeling did you?? "Evil Glare" :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat OH YEAH!!!!!! Vicki eepwall


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations! There has got to be something in y'alls water. 

Sooo.. where's Ishtar's udder pic? :tapfoot


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ashley I only have a hairy one, she is now shaved and pretty but it is dismal dark and drissly rainy here....first nice day (we pull blood tommorrow so maybe) promise to snap a photo and show it off! I will share the hairy one with you privately but it had better not show up on a website LOL!!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Aww... Pretty girls.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup Vicki....Love you,,,,,,,,but you officially SUCK!!!  Congrats on your new babies though they look great! *Grumbles & Mumbles*


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, trip. girls. Congrats. That's funny!! Got rid of all that boy semen.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lonesome Doe Sweet Pudding Pie kidded about 2 minutes before she would have had a grand audience! On her due date and I told the folks to be here at noon, knowing most of my does kid about 3pm I just knew they would get to see her kidding....nope right at 12 noon she had 2 big bucklings and a doeling...boys are black and the doeling is brown. Not sure it counts getting to watch a doe pass her placenta  One of the bucklings, out of Lynnhaven Great Expectations is for sale. Picture perfect easy delivery, kids ate well, she is milking well like she did last year....I have 3 more kids to feed and I am taking a nap! Vicki


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful babies! :biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice those easy kiddings! I love the pic of your Nubian kids, they are so pretty!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty babies! Love the belted one.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She is still here and for sale


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Ha! My son just asked if we could get a Nubian, but since he just graduated from high school, i don't think he would be around to enjoy her!


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Vicki your Doe web page is back to the old does I was going to see Pudding Pie but just the old girls there.
Just my luck Tsunami would have 3 does but good for you more feed money. :lol
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Fran, refresh your browzer, it can't go back to the old pages, they aren't there  Pudding is on the page. Vicki


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep that worked :biggrin
It is funny I could see the new page before and then my browzer keeps going to the old page.
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The first catastrophe of the year!!!!! Tea had 3 bucklings  Yesterday afternoon. All three were wildly marbled spotted like her, 1 is already to his new home, one gets picked up soon and the other leaves this weekend. Very easy delivery for her, she had about 2 cups of colostrum in her udder after delivery, and maybe less than that last night at 10pm milking.....she did not look bred let alone carrying 3. She did fill up and had 4 pounds of colostrum this morning in 12 hours. She was a really good milker last year, so we shall see if she improves with tonight's weights....I normally only measure milk Mondays unless someone asks, but this was a first for me, no milk at all! Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Red Robin had 2 doelings this afternoon right after 4:00. Such an uneventful kidding that I took the older milkers out for a walk, knew she was in labor but she wasn't pushing yet, walked back about 15 minutes later to check and two kids were on the ground. Just got in from bottling them again, that will hopefully hold them until 10am...I need some sleep!

4 more to go, at least one more before the weekend. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't you love when they do that? I had one doe that was not pushing at all one time, just in the lying down and getting back up stages of things, no goo, nothing. I figured I could run up to the house and take a potty break. I wasn't gone 5 minutes. While I was in the bathroom, one of my kids informed me that there was "a goat yelling down at the barn." I ran back down there to find two kids on the ground. She had been waiting for me to leave! (That was her first kidding with us, she likes me better now.)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Aw, glad it went so well!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lonesome Doe Malicious had 2 doelings today right at 5:00. I am sounding like a broken record! On a nice note, the whole adult doe herd kidding this March is CAE negative, and my gal put it up on the website. Refresh your browzers  We also have photos up of the 5 puppies left unsold out of the two litters. They are just 5 weeks old. Next the soap and tolietry section. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, lucky you with all these girls . Congrats!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice, so that makes 11 does and 5 bucks, if I'm figuring right? Nice!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Awwwww, sweeet.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

12 does and 6 bucks, maybe I forgot to post someone?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

16 doelings and 8 bucklings.

Rosette kidded with quads yesterday evening, she was in early labor a very long time but no pushing and she wasn't dilated much and the cervix was still very thick. I did not want to prolong this so gave her CMPK, she started pushing about an hour later...would she have without it, who knows :rofl 4 big healthy kids, 2 does and 2 bucks. I was expecting with how slow she was to start that I would be maneuvering kids around, other than one came out breach, didn't have to help at all. Her girls have the solid black ears. Lipton had twin doelings at milking time this morning, she was super worried I guess she would miss a meal, her doelings are the flashy black and white at the bottom and the black with white ears at the left. All 6 of these kids are out of Lonesome Doe Three Pt One Four, very happy indeed the fresh insemination worked. Now waiting on Twilight and I am done!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love the black and tan.
Way to go Rosette! 
And that is good news about Pi 
Congrats!
L


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lee, it has been a long haul! Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh Vicki, they are GORGEOUS! If I was in a position to handle it I would certainly come buy Resette's unspoken for buckling. She is out of Babs, isn't she? But you will have equally great kids next year and the year after. By then I'll know for sure if I'm going to get to keep on with my sweet goaties. If so......I'll be back. :biggrin Lovely, lovely kids. Thanks to you, I have the prettiest kids in my barn that I've ever had these days. 

Somebody better grab that boy up now.......You won't be sorry. I promise.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sick of this thread yet??????

So AM I!!!! Kidding season is over, thank god.

Twilight kidded this morning at chore time with 3 big bucks. Grunt grunt grunt, ran over and picked up a boy, went back to milking......grunt grunt, went over and picked up 2 more boys. 2 are sold and one is retained....and this thread can now get buried 

It's been an exhausting month with two litters of puppies and 16 doelings and 11 bucklings. I got my two bucklings I wanted and a smattering of doelings to keep. I have a few bucklings for sale and deposits on all the doelings that are left. Another week or so and two fly to their new homes and 3 get picked up, then everyone will be on the same lambar, no more bottles! Somehow once they are on the lambar, life is good.

Feeding raw colostrum and raw milk was wonderful, not one person asked me to heat treat or pasteurise, so it can be a goal...but I do forward my CAE tests right away and keep them super current for everyone who is in milk or who will be.

Drowning in milk much to the delight of my milk customers. Do remember I will be traveling to Mississippi the third week of April if anyone is wanting something from Tamara at 2sticks. I have to know the herd owner. $50 for the haul. Tamara has some really interesting breedings going on there, which you have to ask her about because her website is not current, I am bringing home two doelings.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations  I bet you are glad to be done.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki. 

I am such a sucker for black and white kids. Maybe it's because we had Holsteins at our dairy farm (dad, not me). I love my sundgau's! Your kids are gorgeous! Too bad I can't stand those ears! (Whoops - did I just say that??). :biggrin


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

CONGRATS!!Aways a relief when its all over.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations! So many pretty babies and a successful season for you! 
Now you can relax. HaHa. Can goat folks EVER relax?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats! My 'spring bulk' has kidded, but I should have kiddings here and there just about year round from now on. So far 12 does kidded, 10 doelings (all keepers), 11 bucks (1 or 2 keepers). I'll take it!


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful kids, as always! :biggrin


----------

